# Italian spaghetti squash dinner



## 73saint (Aug 30, 2020)

Because we’ve gotta get off the carbs!  Roasted a spaghetti squash for 35 minutes at 400.  Halved, seeded, rubbed with olive oil salt and pepper. 






Simple venison red gravy.  Sautéed onion, bell pepper, garlic, browned venison, Italian seasoning and a jar of Classico.  No frills tonight.





Added a pat of my compound butter (fresh parsley & roasted garlic) to the mixed squash. 






Topped with red gravy, then a mix of fresh Pecorino Romano and Parmesan.  










Added a little more Italian seasoning and back into the oven for about 5-7 minutes. Until all bubbly & golden brown. 










One half fed two of us and we are stuffed!   I’m not sure the spaghetti squash season but I will cook them as long as I can find them!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 30, 2020)

Quality meal. Nice job!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 30, 2020)

Love it!! I love spaghetti squash even just buttered. With that fine looking sauce you made it’s over the top good looking.


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 31, 2020)

Wow, we have to try that. We eat spaghetti squash pretty often, just not in this fashion. Ours is much more plain jane. Hope you don't mind if I copy yours!


----------



## xray (Aug 31, 2020)

That looks real good! The wife is a fan of spaghetti squash. I’ll have to show her this. She’s always looking for new ways to try it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice although we are not fans of spaghetti squash. We have switched to most everything whole wheat.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks everyone.  Try it!  It’s going in our rotation!!


----------



## 73saint (Aug 31, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice although we are not fans of spaghetti squash. We have switched to most everything whole wheat.
> 
> Warren


Warren, id never had it before, I quite liked it!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks for the like saint it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

